# Stub on head badge rivets



## rollfaster (Mar 23, 2015)

Any advice on trying to get these out? Small blades screwdriver or door panel clip tool has always worked in the past but not this time. Any help would be great. Rob.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 23, 2015)

They are usually tiny drive screws-
https://www.google.com/search?q="dr...IBY&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg&biw=1097&bih=551&dpr=1.75
If they can't be popped out from the back, I've had good luck cutting a screwdriver slot in the head with a Dremel and unscrewing them.  Be careful and cut a good slot.  I have to break out the Optivisor when I do this.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks Andrew. That's great info.


----------



## the tinker (Mar 23, 2015)

I have had good luck using a 3 /8s socket wrench extension , a long one.  After removing the fork I put the female end into the head tube and put the wide end of it firmly against the protruding end of the rivet  and pry up. the little buggers dont stick out much but that tiny bit that they pop up allows me to use a filed down screw driver blade I made to pry up the rivet.  I then use a square jawed electricians pliers to grab on the rivet and pull out. then I drop the rivet on the floor and it is never seen again.


----------



## vincev (Mar 23, 2015)

A Dremmel tool with a thin cutoff wheel to cut a slot.


----------

